# First spawn! Steel Blue and red HM



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OK so I finally got a successful spawn ( I have had successful spawns, but no fry), and now I have wigglers, 200 or more of them! SO HAPPY! I have included a picture of daddy, he isnt flaring to show his full potential, but mommy is literally identical in coloring and pattern, even though they are not related. I got the female from Bettas Rule off of here (bettascapes.com). SOOOO EXCITED! Will post pics of both parents as soon as she stops having stress stripes, and once he is removed from the tank. 

Here is a video of them spawning -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpHbXDR7tZE

he is an excellent father, and she was a great mom too, she added to the nest, and placed eggs in as well.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is a very good video of the wigglers and daddy tending to the nest, you can see more of his color in the video. I JUST uploaded this video so it may still be processing when you click on it - sorry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yJ94-sAASw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is Mommy - I named her Rain, she is young, I think Bettas Rule said she was 4 months old, sorry about the stress stripes, she HATED my flash! Her body is also the steel blue color normally.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you gonna sell them?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ya sure! The more fry that survive the better, I will only cull the ones with deformities or are sick, but then once they are old enough I will post lots of pics and let people pick some out, and let me know which ones they think are breeder quality vs pet quality vs should be culled.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

*UPDATE! Free swimming fry*

Here is a video of the free swimming fry right before I removed daddy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMOhSwwkRSg&feature=youtu.be

I netted him without netting fry, but he had one in his mouth, and I successully transferred that lil fry back into the tank with a spoon.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is another video of the fry today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_Ah38eML9Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Update pics of the parents -


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

update on fry:

I had been a little worried alot of them were staying at the bottom of the tank, but this morning most of them are on top and swimming in the middle, I have only found 3 dead so far  one had a strange shaped spine, so it died from a deformity, not from my error  wish me luck!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck! Deformities happen, that is one reason they have sooo many babies.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Is your spawning tank a 5gal bucket? Was just wondering. Beautiful parents. Good luck!!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Yes it is, I had watched a bunch of videos from that thaity betta guy on youtube and thought I would give it a try, but now I know he is quite rude, and has some unorthodox methods, but the bucket is doing just fine, that was the one thing he stressed was to use 5 gallon buckets, dont know if its going to help or hurt, but my fry are doing great, BUT I hate not being able to see everything, I can only see them from the top :/


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

How are you keeping the bucket heated? I also wanted to try a bucket after watching mr rudes videos, but went with the storage tubs instead as they have lids.

Keep us posted! And some pics?

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

My walk in closet has a heater, and after a while I figured out what setting to keep it at to keep the water 82 degrees, but the closet is like 90 degrees :/


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you keeping the bucket on the floor? try putting it up higher and it will stay warmer.

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I had decided to keep it lower and keep the temp higher in the closet because when the bucket was up on the table I have in there, I could not see inside of the bucket without standing, and during spawning I would rather be able to sit in a chair or on the floor and watch


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok got a new video of the fry 5 days old 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cd9hg0c19o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here are two pictures, the best I could get


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ive noticed that some have dark heads and bodies, while others look very light, any clue if this is a hint as to what color they will be?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is just the black melanin showing up first. Some have it thats all.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the difference between new hatched and one week is 
1: new hatched...impossible to see. 
2: one week...damn near impossible to see!! 

haha.

they are looking good. Have you introduced any bbs yet?

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I havent introduced bbs yet, I havent gotten any yet, I have decapsulated baby brine shrimp eggs, but I do believe that is for when they get a lil older.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffegg2 said:


> I think the difference between new hatched and one week is
> 1: new hatched...impossible to see.
> 2: one week...damn near impossible to see!!
> 
> ...


 
:lol: :lol:

Yeah I have a magnifying glass for a reason!!! :roll: It makes it interesting to see the little black pepper specks :lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My fry ate decaps when they were just a few days old, about 6-7 days. They loved them.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok cool I will try it in a few days, i guess the only way to know if they are eating them is if their stomachs turn orange?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

basically :lol: their tummies will be their food's color :3


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Cool, I just added some, I thought they would eat it because it isnt moving like bbs and microworms, why do the eat it?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, for some of my younger males they won't bother any food that floats, but dare it sinks - it's like prey. ;-) it "moves" because it is sinking. Or so I find!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OH ok, but once its at the bottom, it wont be eaten?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Some of the fry will eat off the bottom. I once saw one of my larger fry try to eat one of it's dead siblings! It was too large for him of course.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

WOWWY that is sad  I would hate to see that, but i guess its nature, I am just shocked that even though it has only been 6 days since they hatched, most are still alive, and I thought the numbers would jump down during the first 2 weeks and then just trickle and stop afterwards, but I have only lost a couple, as far as I can tell


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Which is good!! If you can, try using a turkey baster (that's what I have) to clean the bottom  When they are bigger, you can see them nit-picking the bottom of the tank :lol: Like our adults, the babies tend to see what is edible lol


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Thats what I have been using, since its a bucket there is deeper ring around the bottom of the bucket, and I have been taking my turkey baster thing and cleaning that out every day, lots of dead and some live food, which hasnt seem to effect the babies yet', maybe because I am keeping up with the cleaning


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yep!! Always keep up the cleaning  not only does it help with ammonia it helps with the stunting horomone they give off lol


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have been removing one solo cup of water every day, and adding two cups of new aged water, hopefully that will help with the stunting hormone as well, I have seen a few tinier ones, but I think they hatched smaller


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah sometimes they do  Plus some just grow slower no matter what. If you look at my females, all of them are different sizes. My biggest is my new gal, and Annie another new gal - then Savannah, Saharah, then the rest with Minney being...well...mini


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm planning to spawn in about a month (delayed for quarantine resons :S )
I was wondering, what size cup are you using?Just so I have an idea of the size that I need to get hold of, I was going to siphon, but this method sounds easier...
Also congrats on the spawn and good luck, I will be following this thread!!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Just a red "solo" brand cup, you may not have that brand in the UK but its just a plastic disposable cup you use for picnics, or parties, I think its like 16 ounces.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

heh heh red solo cup :lol:


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OH and the turkey baster thing (mine came in my PH water tester kit) and suck up all the debris I see, I always put the sucked up stuff in another cup and then resuck up any babies and put them back into the tank


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

HAHA red solo cup, I lift you up, lets have a party --- country song if any of you know it


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Wow a beautiful pair you got there!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have noticed these past few days its been very hard to suck up any babies, but the first few days I sucked up several each time, they are getting fast, and strong, and they stay clear of my hand


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Thanks myrainbowbettafish I am in love with my male (his name is Mr. Mom - best daddy I have ever had) I cannot get a great shot of him, he has excellent finnage, well normally, the lil girl was feisty and his anal got a lil tore up, but ya, I hope to get some beautiful bi-color fry! Will be giving away alot of the "cull" as they call it, I like to call them "pet quality"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good idea. That is what I'll be doing LOL. cannot wait to see your fry  This male is the second best daddy I've had spawned lol


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok update on the fry  On saturday I noticed that half of them were gone, but my water was deeper so i figured maybe i just couldnt see them all, then sunday morning I went in to feed them and they were all floating but one 
I have removed him and put into a cup. I had a strange oily film on top of the water, any idea what it is? is that what killed my fry?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

When that happens in my tubs, it's usually due to dead organic something (ammonia ???) - in my case too many dead daphnia or tubifex..... If it happened in a fry tank, I'd do 100% water change and clean up. But if it were in my aging water, I'd leave it - in time it will clear and micro critters will flourish. 

Is it possible that you're feeding too much? If not maybe something else killed your fry which then formed that film. Sorry, I can't be of better help.

Sorry about your fry.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

It is VERY possible I am over feeding, I do know that I fed them a day earlier then needed, and thats when the film started, and it stayed the whole week after (they were a week when they died). Even after removing a cup of water a day it did not clear away the film. I just really do not know how to tell if i am over feeding because its a blue tub, and I cannot see the microworms on the bottom. What should I do next time? I have another pair that just spawned today, looks to be ALOT of eggs. I dont want to over feed, but I dont want to starve them either  this is hard to do right


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It may be that gross protein sludge. I clean my fry's tub every day because of that, left over food, and the growth horomone. When the baby eats you can tell by him darting about. After I'd say... an hour or whatever use a baster to suck the stuff out of the bottom.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

protein sludge? from hard water? it looks more like an oil, like if you was to take vegetable oil and put it in water, It makes me wonder how much water to remove and replace each day, since i was using my baster, and taking out a cup a day, and adding two new cups a day. only let them eat for an hour? I thought I was supposed to leave it longer so they could eat through out the day, No? I have new eggs, so once they hatch i will try that, if that is best.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Would plants have helped with this?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Plants might help it. I mean I have anubias, and some floating plant (that I will never get again because it's high maintanence) and so far I haven't even had protein sludge.

As for the oily... do you have a heater in there?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

no heater, they are in a heated room... I was thinking of getting some java moss


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

java moss would work.

Hmm ok just making sure it wasn't a chemical leaking from a faulty heater (sooo possible) I have my 15 left over from the snacker dad, and they're floating in the tank in a tub, to keep the temperature up but makes it easier to clean and find them :lol:

Anything changed in the room? Any different conditioner?

If not I think it would be just the deposits from ammonia, which then you did the right thing by cleaning out/removing the fry. He must have a good strong system


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ya so far he is doing ok, but his brothers and sisters died soooo fast, he wasthe only one, and honestly yesterday he wasnt really moving or responding to touch but today he is  If he OR she lives to adult hood I would have to keep it, Im not pressing my luck though. will probably give him a whole new cup of water today. Ya I havent changed anything as far as conditioner or anything, so i must have been over feeding, i just called petco in a neighboring town and they have plants  YAYY I do not have to order off aquabid!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I wonder what age you would know if they are going to be healthy and live to adulthood....


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably over fed. One way to remove that surface scum is to lay a piece of paper towel over it, and remove it.

How many micro worms did you feed?

I use java moss and java fern in my fry tanks/tubs. They don't help with overfeeding however. They might have a nice layer of nitrification bacteria however to help break down amonia....

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Is there a way of adding java fern without adding a substrate? I do not want dirt or sand in there. a little itty bitty plastic plant pot?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I do not know how many, as I just scrape the side of the container and dip it into the tub


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a really small spoon. Some of my fry foods came with the little spoon that kanaplex has in their container :3 I use that and spread it out in the tank... But with a small number such as your one baby, let some of the worms crawl up the spoon or something then swish them in. Just clean the bottom after a while  If the worms are moving, good. If they aren't, get them out! lol.

As for the moss, you have an ornament? Tie it to that.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Do you only do one TINY spoonful each feeding (twice a day) I have one of those small spoons, it came with my freeze dried daphnia/bloodworms


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If it happens again, do as much water change as possible - don't let the film "thicken" and avoid oxygen getting in or toxic whatever evaporating. Don't forget to refill with drip system.... must be very patient because it may take hours to refill.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Java fern doesn't need any dirt. Mine floats around in my tanks and grows really good.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

indianabetta said:


> Is there a way of adding java fern without adding a substrate? I do not want dirt or sand in there. a little itty bitty plastic plant pot?


Java fern is considered a "floating" plant. It does have roots, but normally floats around until it finds something to attach to. I either just let them lay on the bottom, or take some cotton thread and tie them to a rock or any aquarium safe item. by the time the cotton thread rots off the roots will stick the java fern to the item...

Java moss is the same. Just let it drift around, or you can attach it to rocks or driftwood (just be sure it is aquarium safe).

Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I never used a spoon for micro worms. Just a swish on the side with my finger. Also make sure you are not swishing up some of the culture medium oatmeal or whatnot, as that is not recommended!

You really have to get a feel for how much it enough, or too much...

Do you have an aquarium water test kit? That would have told you if the ammonia was spiking and let you at least do the water change to fix it before the fry died....

http://www.amazon.com/API-FRESHWATE...5NCI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337042624&sr=8-1

I got this one on order.....

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have one of those, it still said 7.5 even on the day they all died


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

O_O 7.5 for ammonia? whoa.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

no for the PH, I didnt realize that test you posted was for checking ALL levels, I only have a PH test


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oohhhh :lol: whew!! making sure xD Well I know bettas are hardy... do you have IAL? or even dried oak leaves (not found near vehicle traffic)?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

In going back through your vids, I can see quite a bit of scum on the surface even at one day fry. What was in the pail before you put the fish? 

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Nothing  I had never used it, it was a brand new bucket... BUT I do know that I fed them a day earlier then needed, and I am pretty sure I put WAY too much in too, I was just shocked by the shear amount of fry, I was afraid they would starve and not find the microworms


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think over feeding is better than under feeding... IMO.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Soo my lil one fry is still alive, still just living in a cup, what should i do with him? does he need to be moved into a tank?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

what do you have that is heated? He needs to be kept at 80 - 84F. It will be a pain to keep hatching bbs for one fry.....


Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

No i have eggs hatching right now from another spawn, and he is in a heated room, the water in his cup is currently 84 degrees I have like 6 jars of microworms too :/ so thankfully my other mates just spawned.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I do not use BBS, I do not know how to raise them/hatch them. I have used microworms, and I have decapsolated bbs eggs


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you don't have BBS eggs don't expect to be successful. It's a vital food for fry once they get too big for micro worms.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Wow  what age is that? because everything I have read says they will eat them until they are much older, as well as the decapsulated eggs


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Welp I guess I am going to have to order some and get busy, I thought they were an option not a necessity, since there are so many different types of foods for the fry. 
Are these good? and a good overall price?
http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/Shell-Free-E-Z-Egg-c202.html


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got fairy shrimp... Haven't tried it, but apparently it's the fresh water version of BBS?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have Decapsulated BBS eggs and fed them to my ONE fry just 5 minutes ago, and his belly is already orange  So atleast I know they will eat those, def. a cheap low maintenance alternative. I just ordered some BBS eggs, so im going to hatch my own for the very first time for the new fry at about 1 week old, since my ONE fry will eat the DBBSE i will just keep him on that and MW until my first BBS hatching


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good to hear =D


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I found this on the website that the IBC gets their bbs eggs from

Cold storage of live BBS saves time and eliminates the need to maintain daily hatches of brine shrimp cysts. When newly hatched brine shrimp are stored at 4°C, their metabolism is slowed down considerably, conserving essential nutrients, lipids, and fatty acids that many fish and invertebrate larvae require. A lower metabolism will also slow down growth and maintain a smaller feed particle size for smaller larvae and fry.
Later feedings of stored BBS is easy. Simply pour the BBS into a fine mesh net, rinse with fresh water, and feed.


I am going to try this!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that sounds great  hope your little fry makes it!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

He has little fins today


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here he/she is! Seems to be a very strong guy/girl!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

AND another of my ONE fry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You fry seems to be doing really well. I feed my fry decaps and they do very well on them by the way.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is daddy of this ONE fry, but im spawning him again NEXT WEEK, I CAN HARDLY WAIT, TO AN EVEN BETTER FEMALE WITH 180 DEGREE SPREAD! 

sorry photos are blurry


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

he's soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I especially like the picture of him flareing. Looks like a nice 180* caudle.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

yes I cant find anything wrong with him, except his spoon head, but this guys lives for the girls, AND his fry, thats why his name is Mr. mom


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww Maine was like that!! <3 he was pretty gentle with his lady, and stayed with his fry after they were free swimming, no casualties! (or only the sick casualties lol)


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just received the API kit today! Wow what an eye opener! Tested my daughters tank and ppm of nitrate was getting really high. Did a 75% water change and it went back to almost zero....

I'll be using this more.

Jeff. 




jeffegg2 said:


> I never used a spoon for micro worms. Just a swish on the side with my finger. Also make sure you are not swishing up some of the culture medium oatmeal or whatnot, as that is not recommended!
> 
> You really have to get a feel for how much it enough, or too much...
> 
> ...


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is an update video of the sole survivor at 3 weeks old, he is doing great! 

http://youtu.be/-adQSmSLf4U


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Oh wow! He looks adorable! I hope he grows up healthy.

Any pictures of that new spawn you were talking about earlier?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ya sure go to my thread for it - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1099796#post1099796


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks good! Looks more like a fish than a tadpole


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is an update video http://youtu.be/fFv_FQOinGQ at the end of the video is the udate of the one fry from this spawn, the video starts out with my other spawn I believe my one fry is now 6.5 weeks old


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

*Update flare shot!*

OK Guys update picture, he is now 8 weeks old, and I say HE because I believe its a boy, though I could be very wrong, we will see as he grows, but here is a picture of him flaring at a mirror. I tried putting him in with my 7 week old fry, and he just wanted to kill them all lol so that was a bust! He has stayed by himself since he was 1 week old when his spawn mates died. Horrible pic I know because it was taken with a stupid phone but I was soo happy I captured his flare!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice video! They look kinda full bellies, yet there are quite a bit of bbs left to eat. Careful you don't overfeed!

Doing Good!
Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Omg omg omg here is the one lone fry, he ended up being a halfmoon!!!! Woop woop!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

doesnt he look like daddy!!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

He is now 9 weeks old if you guys were wondering


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I know how you feel. I thought most of my current spawn was super deltas until they started to flare. What a wonderful suprise to find HM's.!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks spoiled!

Only child!

Jeff.


----------

